# nearlt at the end of my 2WW and feeling very low and nervous



## need a friend (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi 
Im very new to this and would to hear other peoples stories on treatment ect, ive just had ICSI and am due to test tomorrow, however my gut feeling is telling me we havent been successful this time, but i dont know if thats me trying to protect us and prepar us for any news...
I am uing the pessaries at the moment and am experiecing tummy ache and a few cramps....is this normal.........
xxxx


----------



## Katht (Dec 12, 2009)

I have only just started my 2ww and am already having poor nights sleep and anxious tummy ache!  Try and keep positive but it is very hard.  I wondered whether my tummy ache and nausea was the progesterone or whether it was me just in an anxious state!!  Good luck   Kath x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ladies,

The cramps, nausea and tummy ache are normal, I reacted in the same way to the pessaries (even up till 12 weeks when I stopped them) so please don't give up hope yet. Wishing you both lots of luck for testing


----------



## need a friend (Dec 16, 2009)

fingersarecrossed said:


> Ladies,
> 
> The cramps, nausea and tummy ache are normal, I reacted in the same way to the pessaries (even up till 12 weeks when I stopped them) so please don't give up hope yet. Wishing you both lots of luck for testing


Are you pregnantxxx


----------



## wendyhugs (Dec 12, 2009)

need a friend said:


> Hi
> Im very new to this and would to hear other peoples stories on treatment ect, ive just had ICSI and am due to test tomorrow, however my gut feeling is telling me we havent been successful this time, but i dont know if thats me trying to protect us and prepar us for any news...
> I am uing the pessaries at the moment and am experiecing tummy ache and a few cramps....is this normal.........
> xxxx


Hi
After my first ICSI I had similar things which were down to the pessaries and the progesterone they contain, the 2WW is horrible but hang in there and good luck with your test tommorow. You have done well not to test early cos I am dying to test and my OTD is not till tuesday after a FET.

Wendy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Need a friend, I'm not pg now, was referring to when I had my successful tx for my son.. the 2ww is such a nightmare - I was symptom spotting all the way through and I was convinced it hadn't worked because all the signs pointed towards AF... hang on in there xxx


----------



## need a friend (Dec 16, 2009)

wendyhugs said:


> need a friend said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


hi wendy
do your boobs hurt as mine felt little sensitive a few days ago but even that sign has gone.....xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

and welcome to Fertility Friends 

   Cramps are very common on the 2 week wait hun, although it is worrying  I had cramps in my 2ww on our last attempt and became pg, there is a poll in the voting room about symptoms in the 2ww i'll leave you the link shortly (as well as some others) x
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

Join lots of other ladies who are testing around the same time as yourself, this area is a great support 
*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

Here's the voting room poll i mentioned earlier 
Click here

Here's another interesting poll! 
Click here

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and  for your test tomorrow xx
Keep in touch
Ceri xx


----------



## wendyhugs (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi need a friend
when going through the first cycle, when I was using the pessaries, my boobs were in agony, this time I have had no drugs and they are sore on and off but like you today they have seem to be ok.
Our bodies and minds go through alot during these 2 weeks so who knows what is going on.
How may embryos did you get fertilised and how many were transfered?
Hang in there


----------



## need a friend (Dec 16, 2009)

wendyhugs said:


> Hi need a friend
> when going through the first cycle, when I was using the pessaries, my boobs were in agony, this time I have had no drugs and they are sore on and off but like you today they have seem to be ok.
> Our bodies and minds go through alot during these 2 weeks so who knows what is going on.
> How may embryos did you get fertilised and how many were transfered?
> Hang in there


Hi Wendy
I think its just alot of women say their boobs are the first common sign so im wondering why mine feel normal now.

I had 18 eggs, and 15 fertilized. I had one blastocyst put back and managed to freeze another 5 that made it to blastocyst. we were told our eggs were a grade BB2 if this means anything, which i think is pretty common....

How many cycles have you had? i wish you soooo much luck, we all deserve our family xxxx


----------



## wendyhugs (Dec 12, 2009)

HI
wow you have done well on your first go....well done
I have had 1 full cycle of IVF/ICSI which was BFN my second cycle of ICSI ended up with me getting OHSS so the nine embryos were frozen and none were tranfererd cos I was too ill. So I have just had a FET and two embryos were transfered.
Lets hope it works for you first time and you still have the five in reserve.

Wendy xxx


----------



## need a friend (Dec 16, 2009)

wendyhugs said:


> HI
> wow you have done well on your first go....well done
> I have had 1 full cycle of IVF/ICSI which was BFN my second cycle of ICSI ended up with me getting OHSS so the nine embryos were frozen and none were tranfererd cos I was too ill. So I have just had a FET and two embryos were transfered.
> Lets hope it works for you first time and you still have the five in reserve.
> ...


I have a 50/50 chance of OHSS as ive had the symptons, before they did the egg retrevial i had 40 folicles and so had to be monitored by blood tests which im sure have with OHSS, as my blood was okay at the time they continued to do the transfer. when they dd my transfer i had alot of fluid and my ovaries were 8cm, had they of been 10 they wouldnt of done the transfer so we took the chance so they only put 1 back in. I started to get small achy boobs and pains ect....but now i feel quite normal like i havent even been through any proceedures and my bloated stomach has gone down alot, i just feel albit heavy round my pubic bone and thats it.......so my gut is preparing me for tomorows news.......

I even have thought of doing a test today.....but not sure its a good idea

There are so many nice peple on here its a blessing this site is here....
How are you feeling? xxx

What does BFN and FET mean as im not used to all this?


----------



## wendyhugs (Dec 12, 2009)

BFN means big fat negative (negative pregnancy test)
FET means Frozen Embryo Transfer

I am feeling ok thanks just wanting the time to go quicker so I can test on tuesday


----------



## andreae (Mar 5, 2009)

I have had exactly the same symptoms and I tested today with a BFP so please stay postive                 for a BFP for you tomorrow too xxx


----------



## need a friend (Dec 16, 2009)

andreae said:


> I have had exactly the same symptoms and I tested today with a BFP so please stay postive         for a BFP for you tomorrow too xxx


Andrea
I am sooo pleased for you....thats brilliant news.....xxxxxxx

did you have sore BBs  this is my biggest fear as because i havent i am not pregnant.................


----------

